# Craft fair this weekend at Dulles Expo Cntr -- anyone going?



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey you northern Virginia folks: Anyone planning to go to the craft fair out at Dulles Expo Center this weekend? I'll probably be there on the Friday. . . . would love to meet up with any fellow Kindlers. . . . and don't forget to get your $1 off coupon at http://gilmoreshows.com/craftsmens_classics_chantilly_fall.shtml


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aargh.  Having my physical on Friday.    Otherwise I might go out.  It would be fun!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Possibly, if I can get someone else to pick up DD from school.  (Otherwise I'd have to leave there by two-ish.)

Betsy, it runs 10-6, maybe you can manage a couple of hours?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't mind going in the morning, but my physical is in the morning.  Next time.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be leaving here in the next hour or so. . . . .I like to get there early-ish. . . . .when I go with my friend we usually end up spending the whole day. . .but she's out of town this weekend so I don't expect to spend more than a few hours.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll head out there shortly...  not really a particularly inviting day to go anyplace, with this drizzle, but it will be the first crafts show in several years without DD along, so I can look at other things than just the kid-appealing ones. 

It's a big place, easy to miss people, but maybe I'll see you there, Ann


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I can't go today, but I'll be there either Saturday or Sunday. Can't wait - this is always one of the best shows around.

lol - Susan's worried about drizzle... I'm worrying about snow and freezing rain in the morning!

A friend of my sister Mary's, from Washington state, will be selling her glass nail files. If you come across 'Eye for the Find', please say hello to Ellen!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got back. . . . . .yes, I spent money. 

Actually, there seemed to be more vendors than there have been the last few times I've gone and the crowds were _much_ bigger. . . . .which is good news for all the vendors. I got myself some jewelry and a streusel for dessert tonight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!

I got back from my physical about 11, helped my husband get ready to ship some stuff to Finland and had lunch.  I might take a nap soon. 

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just got back. . . . . .yes, I spent money.
> 
> Actually, there seemed to be more vendors than there have been the last few times I've gone and the crowds were _much_ bigger. . . . .which is good news for all the vendors. I got myself some jewelry and a streusel for dessert tonight.


Thanks for reminding me - the streusels are one of the reasons it's such a good craft show!  Interesting that it was so busy on a Friday. I wonder what a rainy weekend day will be like...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

4Katie said:


> lol - Susan's worried about drizzle... I'm worrying about snow and freezing rain in the morning!


  Not worried, it's just that it looks like a day one should stay indoors with a book and hot chocolate!

Snow? Freezing rain? Near here??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I was there until about two, saw lots of tempting things but didn't buy any. I picked up a pass for free re-admission for the weekend just in case I decide that one or more of the things I saw would be perfect Christmas presents.

Didn't see Ann, but did see a woman I went to high school with, and talked to her for five minutes before remembering her name. (She didn't remember mine right away either.)

The only thing I bought was at a stand on the way out -- a bag of those freshly-made burnt almonds for my mom since she's a big fan.

So _now_ I'll head for that hot chocolate.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Not worried, it's just that it looks like a day one should stay indoors with a book and hot chocolate!
> 
> Snow? Freezing rain? Near here??


I heard that on the XM DC/Baltimore station this morning. Weather Underground doesn't mention it for tomorrow, but it is in the Saturday night/Sunday morning forecast. Up to an inch accumulation! 

Wednesday and Thursday it'll be in the upper 60's and sunny. Gotta love the weather in this area!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I heard that on the XM DC/Baltimore station this morning. Weather Underground doesn't mention it for tomorrow, but it is in the Saturday night/Sunday morning forecast. Up to an inch accumulation!
> 
> Wednesday and Thursday it'll be in the upper 60's and sunny. Gotta love the weather in this area!


Must be for Baltimore. The forecast here (southwest of DC) says the coldest night will be around 38.

Have fun at the show on the weekend!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, we didn't get any frozen stuff, but it's a very cold, wet day - a 100% chance of rain with a high in the low 40's. And guess where my DH is - outside playing golf! The golf course staff was so impressed, they let him play for free.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

4Katie said:


> And guess where my DH is - outside playing golf! The golf course staff was so impressed, they let him play for free.


Too funny. Maybe he'll start a trend...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This sounds like it is a very nice Craft Fair.
I have attended some of this group's in the past.

I mostly now limit myself to the Sugarloaf Craft Fair's events.
The last time at the Dulles Expo Center.
But I usually try to make it to the ones at the Gaithersburg Fair Grounds.
They had one there last weekend, I think.
And the next one will be there in November.

There is also a nice one that is held in Frederick each year that we try to get out to.
We have been going to so many of these that we have gotten to know some of the vendors.

If you have not gone yet this weekend - have a good time when you do go.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I like the Sugarloaf shows too, but the Craftsman Classic seems to have more of a variety for me (and streusel!).   There are two Sugarloaf shows coming up - mid-December and the end of January.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's also the Northern Virginia Christmas Market the weekend of November 13-15 at Dulles. . . .they're usually quite good as well. . . . . (but no streusel  )


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The Christmas Market is kind of a cross between a craft show and retail sales - but really good for Christmas shopping.

I had my cherry streusel this morning with a hot cup of tea - delicious!


----------

